# ممكن حد من المهندسين المحترمين يساعد فى تصميم حمام سباحة



## ramy safwat (28 مارس 2012)

عندي تصميم حمام سباحة و ليس معى شي يساعد فى التصميم 
زى ازاى اعمله علي برنامج الساب مع وضع احمال المياه 
و ايضا تفاصيل الانشائية له مثل ملف اوتوكاد 
و كتب تساعنى فى التصميم و عمل التفاصيل له
مع العلم انه علي ارتفاع 1.60 م 
والمساحة حوالى 280 م 2


----------



## ramy safwat (29 مارس 2012)

متكشر يا اخوان جدا


----------



## ramy safwat (29 مارس 2012)

متشكر


----------



## الراحله2 (22 مايو 2012)

*ramy safwat*



ramy safwat قال:


> عندي تصميم حمام سباحة و ليس معى شي يساعد فى التصميم
> زى ازاى اعمله علي برنامج الساب مع وضع احمال المياه
> و ايضا تفاصيل الانشائية له مثل ملف اوتوكاد
> و كتب تساعنى فى التصميم و عمل التفاصيل له
> ...



ممكن بعد اذنك يا هندسه طريقة التصميم الانشائيه لحمام السباحه


----------



## sparky__00 (22 مايو 2012)

*Pool - Structure*

Reinforcement of an olympic pool


----------



## ramy safwat (19 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكرا يا بشمهندس ع التعب حضرتك


----------



## اقليدس العرب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

كل مافي الامر تصميم جدران المسبح كجدران استناديه تقاوم الحاله الاحرج وهي المسبح فارغ والدفن الخارجي يسلط قوه على الجدار للداخل مع مراعاه التالي:
1.السمك لخرسانه الجدار لاتقل عن 25سم
2.التسليح بمشبكات للوجهين
3.استعمال ماده مضافه للخرسانه مانعه للرطوبه واستعمال ال water stop في منطقه التقاء الجدار بالقاعده
4.مساحه التسليح لاتقل عن 0.0025 من مساحه القطاع الخرساني


----------



## HCIVILENG (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق POOL.pdf

مرفق ملف وبه طريقة الحسابات للحائط والقاععده


----------

